# Aleksey Vaneev from Voxengo



## Aleksey Vaneev (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello there!

I'm Aleksey Vaneev, founder and developer behind Voxengo plug-ins. I'm writing here by request from Peter Roos.

I guess I should say that music production itself is also interesting topic to me, beside plug-in development. I've decided to participate in these forums to keep people updated about Voxengo plug-ins, and to answer occasional questions (plug-in related, and general DSP related ones).

I will be mainly reading 'Post Pro & Mixing Discussion' forum.


----------



## lux (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to Vi-control Aleksey, have a nice stay here.


----------



## hv (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, Aleksey. You do some mighty fine work and it's great seeing you here.

Howard


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Aleksey,

how are you buddy?

Love the Marquis! 8)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2005)

I can vouch for Aleksey,

I can't tell you how many personal emails he has returned to me - helping me through something in one of his mixing/mastering plugs (advice, set-ups, etc.). One of the best values out there IMHO.

Rob


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to VI Aleksey - great having you here. Enjoy the forum!

edit: your Voxengo Elephant rated quite high in a limiter shoot-out we had here at VI a few months ago - just thought you would like to know.


----------



## Aleksey Vaneev (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you all!


----------



## José Herring (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes welcome!

I'm an avid user of your Gliss EQ and also Prestine Space lite. Which I will upgrade to the full version soon, and I'm looking into your compressor as well.

Best,

Jose


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 29, 2005)

I own just about everything that Aleksey has put out and his plugs are great.
His company alone is the reason why I do not use my Waves plugins anymore... (plus the prices are affordable)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 4, 2005)

Ey Aleksey,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Aleksey,

good to have you here, welcome!


----------

